
Zhuangzi: bilingual edition - wslh
http://ctext.org/zhuangzi
======
mrblueblue
There's a certain poetic parsimony that gets lost in translation. The English
translations always feel clunky, but I suppose spoken English is so far apart
from classical, written Chinese.

Zhuangzhi begins so mythically and always makes me feel wondrously small.

